# DATA



## cyberzphoenix1 (11 mo ago)

Cyberz Phoenix is a Group of Multinational Hackers & Spammers. We make sure by all means necessary that our clients get the best of services on A PAYMENT.
Rather than send money and trust a criminal to fulfill your deal. You'll get excellent customer service.
That's a 100% guarantee.

BEWARE OF FRAUDSTARS
if you have been a VICTIM,
Contact:
Telegram : @Cyberz_Phoenix
ICQ : @1001829652
WICKR : @cyberzphoenix for directives.
Here, it's always a win for you.
Without any Reasonable doubts, it is no news that Cyberz Phoennix offer one of the best services.

Amongst others, services we offer are listed as follows :

Fresh and valid USA SSN leads : 


> > SSN+DOB
> > SSN+DOB+DL
> > Premium high score fullz (also included relative info)


TUTORIALS AVAILABLE FOR
SPAMMING
CARDING
CASHOUTS
MOBILE DEPOSITS


> APPLE PAY & ANDROID TAP CASH
> BANK TRANSFER
> HOW TO CASHOUT DUMPS+PINS
> MOBILE DEPOSIT





> SAFE SOCKS5 (USA)
> SMTP Linux Root


-->DUMPS+PINS
(How to use & create dumps with pins track 1 & 2)



> SERVER I.P's & proxies in bulk
> USA EMAILS Combo
> Fresh Leads for tax returns & w-2 form filling
> CC's with CVV's (vbv & non-vbv)
> ...


Contact:
Telegram : @Cyberz_Phoenix
ICQ : @1001829652
WICKR : @cyberzphoenix


----------

